# Little Miss... expecting?



## Dragonfly Stables (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi all, I just wanted to start a thread here to get opinions and to have a record of pics/information on my mare Little Miss (Missy). She is a 6 year old I just recently purchased from a friend of mine. She is not registered. She was pastured with my friend's colt since last June. Colt it coming 2, so we aren't sure if he's bred her or not. He was pastured with 3 mares (including Miss), and I have one of the other mares here as well though she doesn't belong to me. I figure if she's bred we're looking at a baby towards the end of the summer at the earliest, and likely into the winter next year (ugh). Colt has been seen breeding the remaining mare (who we are guessing is already bred by her reaction to him and she is visibly looking bred).

Anyways, this is Little Miss!






















And this is a sideshot of her which is about a week old... I know it's not the best quality, it's very hard to get a good shot inside my barn... will try for clearer shots tomorrow.






Nail test say's Missy is having a filly, and with Elle(other mare) I'm not sure what it means if the nail just spins.... but that's what it did. Let me know what you all think!


----------



##  (Feb 8, 2014)

Welcome! She's a pretty girl! When you take your next pictures, please take a picture of her as a full side shot, but right down at her level -- so we are looking straight at her, rather than "down" at her sides. Also, a picture of her standing at the back and looking straight down her sides -- again down at her level. That will help us "see" more about her.

Again, welcome, and we look forward to seeing more of this pretty girl!

~~Diane


----------



## Dragonfly Stables (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok, I will get some today! Thank you!


----------



## Dragonfly Stables (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok so I tried to get the photo's the way you described, and these are the best ones I could get... I hope they're good enough... she likes to paw when she's tied so it's hard to get one of her standing properly.


























And one of her pretty face just for fun!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 8, 2014)

I can't tell but just wanted to say she's a cutie!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 8, 2014)

welcome...

pretty little mare

I'm no help either takes me awile to get convinced about my own girls

but these ladies are the best, lets hear their opinions


----------



## Dragonfly Stables (Feb 9, 2014)

Well I'm about 90 percent sure she IS bred... I've been watching/feeling for movement using a cold hand on her belly while she's eating and last night I DEFINITELY felt something move, and so did Miss.. she pinned her ears and threatened to bite me (which she's never done) right after a VERY solid kick. So I'm going to guess and say she is bred... I've been told you can get something called a WeeFoal test, so I am looking into ordering one just to give me a clear idea.


----------



##  (Feb 10, 2014)

Mary at "On Target" knows all about the wee-foal test. I know there is more than one, but I also remember that one is more accurate than the other. So hopefully, Mary will be reading an let us know.


----------



## JAX (Feb 10, 2014)

If I am remembering correctly the one that is for later in pregnancy is the one that has the most accurate results reported.


----------



## Dragonfly Stables (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you for the info guys, if you don't mind I do have a few more questions relating to her care...

Before I brought the mares home, they were getting hay only. The boarded mare (buckskin) was underweight, and Missy is believed to be pregnant so I started them on oats. I later switched them to an equine ration (Atlantic Horse Pellets). My question is... how much should they be eating? At this time, neither is in any work, there's just too much snow and it has been pretty cold here. As of right now I have them on 1 cup pellets and 1 cup oats twice daily, plus they get a flake between them at least 3 times a day (they aren't really hay eaters for some reason.. they pick at it and eat what they want and then bed in the rest). The buckskin has picked up weight on this diet, and so has Missy, they look healthy to my eye, but I want to make sure they're not being over or under fed.

Also, where we believe Missy is bred, should she NOT be giving leadline rides? Or going in harness? She hasn't been hooked to anything as of yet, I started her ground driving when I first bought her and she is SO smart, it doesn't stress her and I'm assuming that some exercise is GOOD for her (as it is for a human who is pregnant) so long as she's not being over exerted or stressed? My son is only 16 months and about 25 lbs so it's not much weight on her back when he goes for "rides" which are literally about 5-10 mins in a small circle with one of us leading her and one of us holding the baby on her... they both seem to enjoy this, so I'm hoping she's ok to keep doing it for a little while.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 12, 2014)

You are correct in that gentle exercise is good for pregnant ladies and as your cute Missy is not likely to be foaling until later in the summer, you should be fine. The thng to remember is that many mares dont appreciate having a girth done up round their tummies, so could you do away with the saddle and just let your little boy ride bareback - also takes away the extra weight of the saddle. Not too sure how you would be able to continue the driving eduation without using a pad and girth, but maybe you can think of something else? Where pregnant mares have a large (several acres) space to roam around in, I do suggest leaving them be for their pregnancy, but where space (and therefore exercise) is limited, then other ways of keeping them exercised and interested are great.

By the way it is the WeeFoal 120 that is the more accurate one, but it has to be used further along in the pregnancy, so for now you may just have to wait and see! I think what you are feeding for now is ok, plenty of time to change things as they get closer to foaling, but I would check your hay and make sure is is soft and leafy - minis dont digest 'hard' or stalky hay very well, and unless you have plenty of grass available they will need their hay to keep their dgestive systems rolling along safely.


----------



## Dragonfly Stables (Feb 17, 2014)

Here are some updated photos from today after her grooming session!


----------



## JAX (Feb 17, 2014)

Cute!!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 18, 2014)

She's such a pretty little girl - keep those pictures coming!


----------



##  (Feb 19, 2014)

Pictures are great! And it looks like someone loves her especially! How cute!

She's a pretty girl, and I look forward to following her, too!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 20, 2014)

What a beautiful little girl! I love those silver ponies and yours looks to be a silver bay with pinto markings... AND very much loved by your family. YAY!

I usually do quite a bit of work with our mares when they are in foal. We've personally had the least problems foaling out mares that stayed in *consistent* but *light* work. Sometimes that meant with a saddle (from mini to full sized horse), sometimes it meant bareback as the mare was too irritated by the girth/girthing process (2 pony sized horse breed mares, Sioux below & an Arab & 1 shetland), sometimes on the lounge line (all of our mares - limited or no cantering) and lead line (shetlands/minis) & sometimes in harness if their sides weren't too wide to fit in the shafts (shetlands/minis). You really need to base it on your individual mare's condition and her personality/mood. I HAVE also started mares in harness and under saddle while they were in foal - but they weren't maiden mares, pregnancies weren't believed to be problematic and I had enough experience to keep them from getting too stressed. ALL delivered healthy foals while being in great shape themselves and went on to be great working ponies (several of them also being hauled to shows with foals at side).

















Stuffy led by an acquaintances' mom w/ his niece riding. I took the picture. It's 30 January 2011. The pic with the filly is 28 Feb 2011.











AND understand - I had my own first daughter while active duty Army - and did more than 10 miles (in running shoes, walking no equipment) while in labor the day before she was born (3 1/2 weeks early - thank the heavens above, LOL). I honestly believe that my condition helped ME during my first childbirth. I WAS NOT in the same shape for either the 2nd or the 3rd and had problems with both!

Edited to add - I'm a firm believer in exercise/conditioning during pregnancy - both animal and human,



!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 20, 2014)

What a cutie!


----------



## Dragonfly Stables (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you for all the great replies and information! I feel she is ok to keep working within reason at least until she is uncomfortable (and large). I will keep a really close eye on her and make sure she doesn't get stressed, but she seems to have a really good work ethic and enjoys giving kiddie rides, so there's no reason she can't just yet!

I'll keep posting updates on her as she progresses and hopefully we will know for sure soon whether or not she is actually bred... here's hoping! I'm getting excited about the idea of having another little foal running around.

As for the feeding, when should I begin to up her feed? Currently she is on 1 cup Horse ration, 1 cup oats and I feed AM and PM. She is at a good weight as far as I can tell, but when should her rations be increased?

THanks!


----------



##  (Feb 21, 2014)

Continuing with her normal exercise routine should be just fine for her. You just want to be sure she doesn't stress and is comfortable -- well as comfortable as a pregnant mare can be! LOL But, I think exercise is also important to keeping these mommas in shape. Even a good healthy walk will keep her in good shape, remember, birthing is a strenuous job, so the better shape they are in, they better they will quickly recover from their hard work!

As to increasing her ration, I always figure that they should begin getting a full ration of mare/foal feed in the last trimester of their pregnancy. So, as long as she's "feeling" good to your hand -- make sure in her fluffy coat you actually 'feel' her to be sure she's not thinning out under the fluff -- then you should be fine until you get a bit closer to her due date.

Such a pretty girl!


----------



## Dragonfly Stables (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello all,

After a long break from the boards, I am back with a long overdue update on Little Miss. As it turns out, she was NOT bred last year, and much to my dismay did not give me any babies to love on. However, she did accomplish much in the last year, being broke to cart and now a much loved and trusted driving partner! She has excelled in just about everything I have ever thrown her way, and I am still just totally in love with this little spitfire. My now 2 year old son is now riding independently for the most part (though_ I still make have a lead line clipped just in case as both he and Missy tend to like to go a little faster than Mama is currently comfortable with!)_, and he just adores her in every way. We have since added another mini, a little weanling colt we've called Remington. He is a beautiful little black fellow with a great attitude, whom I hope grows to become a lovely driving horse as well.

Now, I am back here to update on Missy because last summer, I did have her bred to a lovely little stud here locally by the name of WindSwepts IMA Hot Rod Silverado. He is a 2012 model, just gorgeous and so this year will be his first foal crop. Little Miss was bred back in late June, and so we are hoping desperately for a 2015 baby! I will post some pics here of the stud, and then of Little Miss over the last few months. She is now about 5 months along if my math is correct, and though I haven't done much in the way of testing/handling in search of a foal, I'm holding my breath that there is something great growing in there. She has not come back into heat, even when the weanling colt came home, and so I'm hoping that is a good sign. Anyways, here are some pics!

The Stud:

WindSwepts IMA Hot Rod Silverado Add to Post

And Little Miss:

Aug. 2014 Add to Post

Sept. 4th 2014Add to Post

Sept. 29th 2014Add to PostAdd to PostAdd to Post

October 6th 2014Add to Post

This is what I have for now... there will be updates as she grows, and please pray for me that she took this time! Thank you in advance for any advice or comments you may have.


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 4, 2014)

Im in the same boat. Hopefully she is pregnant and will give you a beautiful baby next summer. good luck on the journey


----------



##  (Nov 4, 2014)

The pictures are great, and we're all crossing our fingers that she's pregnant and we'll have another one to watch!!!


----------



## Dragonfly Stables (Nov 5, 2014)

Since I know y'all are such fans of pictures of the little ones, I'll attach some of Little Miss "working", and of our new little colt Remi... would love to get some opinions on Remi's condition... he looks like he's about to drop a foal any time... wondering if he needs more protein in his diet.. or just less feed altogether... just going into winter I'd rather see them with more weight than not enough.. just want to do right by the little one...


----------



##  (Nov 5, 2014)

That round belly is a sign of needing more protein in his diet, not less food.

Weanlings require extra protein and I would suggest putting him on Alfalfa hay, and/or adding Alfalfa pellets to his grain. That will give him a good protein boost, and it acts like a tummy soother too, which is great. I think once he gets more protein in his diet, you will see that round tummy start to subside and him start putting on good weight throughout his body. The extra protein is good for bone and muscle growth, and he'll do just fine.

What kind of grain ration are you giving him? He should be on a mare/foal feed during this first year, a full ration, and that with the alfalfa should have him in good stead as we head into winter.

~~Auntie Diane

And those "riding pictures" are just fabulous! Looks like your little one is really enjoying himself!


----------



## Dragonfly Stables (Nov 5, 2014)

He is currently getting what is called "Atlantic Horse Ration" which is a complete feed, but just the run of the mill stuff... I will go pick up some mare and foal feed tomorrow and get him started right away... we do have "haystretch" pellets which are alfalfa pellets, Little Miss is getting some of those, so will put Remi on them as well. Could you give me some kind of idea on the amount of grain he should be getting? Right now he gets about 1 cup of the Atlantic Horse twice a day, and all the hay he can get, the hay he gets in the paddock is just 1st cut grass, so not great quality, he gets the better 2nd cut hay at night when he comes in for the night, about a flake, and he never finishes it.

Would it be alright to switch Missy over to the mare and foal this early in her pregnancy as well, or should I hold off a few more months? She could really stand to gain weight herself if I'm not mistaken. Hate to buy so many different feeds with just the two mini's here as it takes forever to get through a bag!


----------



## chandab (Nov 5, 2014)

How big is Remi? How old? ANd, when you get the mare/foal feed, what do the directions say for how much to feed a horse his age? [They very well might just say feed a weanling 5#, if that is the case you'll have to feed less to accommodate the fact he's a miniature. I have B-size minis so usually feed 1/3 what directions say when they just give a total amount. If you have a smaller mini, then 1/4 the amount will likely be fine. Many have instructions per 100# bodyweight, so his weight will need to be figured.]

To make it easier for you, once your current bag of feed is gone; yes, Missy can have the mare/foal feed, just a reduced amount compared to what she'll get further along in pregnancy and into lactation.


----------



##  (Nov 6, 2014)

I agree that they both could be on the mare/foal feed, so you only have one feed. Sometimes by looking at them it's hard to tell about weight, but use your hands and feel them through the fluff. You don't want them to be "ribby" or boney, and gaining some extra weight in winter will not hurt them. Easier to take off a few pounds in the spring, than have them too thin during the cold times.

With a weanling, I always did creep feeding, which means keeping food in front of them so they could nibble whenever they were hungry. I think you can safely double his one cup twice a day, and it would be closer to the ration he'll need for good growth. I generally fed the weanlings between 4-6 cups at a time, twice a day, so try doubling his ration, adding the alfalfa pellets and see how he looks in a couple of weeks. I think you'll see an improvement.


----------



## Dragonfly Stables (Nov 6, 2014)

I would LOVE to be able to "creep feed" him but unfortunately he is turned out with Missy 90 percent of the time (they're only "in" to eat and then back out together unless it's super bad weather... I like to keep them out and moving as much as possible. Missy would find a way to get every last bit of feed if I tried that in her turnout (LOL) and while I think she could stand to gain SOME weight, she would balloon like nothing else if she had access to free choice grain.

I did go and pick up some Mare and Foal feed, and it's a 16% (protein). So you figure he should be on about 2 cups AM and PM? It says on the label "Weanling: 1kg per 100 kg of weight"... I have no idea what Remi weighs, may have to pick up a weight tape... thought I had one somewhere in the barn, but of course, I cannot locate it now when I need it.

So right now I have Little Miss on Beet Pulp, Haystretch (alfalfa pellets) and Atlantic Horse Ration AM and PM, and Remi was just on the Atlantic Horse Ration AM and PM... so I'll start switching Rem over to the Mare and Foal tonight, add some Haystretch (is 1 cup ok on top of his 2 cups Mare and Foal?) and then when the Atlantic Horse Ration is gone, Miss will go on to the Mare and Foal as well. Does that sound alright to you guys?

I knew by looking at Rem that something wasn't quite right.. he came to me looking like this at about 4 months old (I know, quite young to be weaned... this is what that farm does with ALL it's babies every year), and he is now about 6 months I believe, I'll have to look at my notes to figure out his actual DOB. I'm not sure how tall he is, but Missy is 34" if that gives you any idea in the pics he is standing by her.

Any other concerns or questions PLEASE don't hesitate to ask... I haven't raised a weanling before, so it's new ground to me. Hopefully see a big difference in a few weeks/month's time! Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 6, 2014)

I think 3 cups of any feed in one meal is a bit much for a baby to manage. Can you fill your cup with the mare and foal feed and then weigh the amount the cup is holding (not including the cup of course!) as this would give you an idea of the actual amount he would be/is getting. I would aim to give him 1/2 kg of the mare and foal for now (thinking of him at possibly around the 50kg mark in weight) and although your Haystretch (sorry never heard of them) pellets contain the Alfalfa, I would reduce them if the whole feed looks a bit 'large'. Glad he is getting soft hay at nights as harder hay does tend to 'extend' bellies as minis struggle to digest it.

Good luck and do let us know how things progress.


----------



## Dragonfly Stables (Nov 7, 2014)

Just updating with Miss's November pics... I think there's been some progress in the pics from the back.. still can't really tell from the side shots but.. here they are! And of course some of little Mr. Remi showing just how terrible he looks so in a month or so I can update with some hopefully far nicer pics of him!


----------



## Dragonfly Stables (Nov 12, 2014)

I went ahead and ordered one of the WeeFoal tests, so hoping that gets here in the next week so I will know for sure... looking back on dates, Miss went to the stud on May 29th, and the stud covered her the 30th for the first time and then they were together until June 15th or so and he covered her multiple times until she started refusing to stand for him. I will update when the test comes in, and hoping I can figure out how to get a sample from her.. hmmm...


----------



## chandab (Nov 12, 2014)

There are suggestions on how to get that sample here in the archives somewhere, but not sure where or how easy it would be to use the search feature to find that out.


----------



## Dragonfly Stables (Nov 21, 2014)

Still waiting on the WeeFoal test to get here (darned mail is SLOW!)... but here are a few pics of Miss and Remi I took today. I really see a difference in the way Missy looks.. I'm quite sure she is bred, here's hoping!

Please excuse their pasture condition... they were just pulled in out of the weather and stalled so they're both a little scruffy, but that's how they like it! Hah


----------



##  (Nov 21, 2014)

Could you look back at the pictures you provided us on the previous page, and give us a couple of her down at her level, so we can do some comparisons and tell you what we think, please? This angle is so hard to see changes from, that the good pictures you posted before would help us see changes, if we had "like" pictures to compare them to.

Thanks, and keeping our fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Dragonfly Stables (Nov 25, 2014)

Well I did the WeeFoal test on her and it came back negative/inconclusive. I emailed the woman I bought it from with a picture and she said it looked to her like a positive right on the verge of the 120 days, however, that isn't possible as she would be 6 months along, so I'm not sure what to think. I think I wasted my money is what I think! LOL.

I will get updated pics today at the proper height and see what y'all think about this. THanks!


----------

